# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Aforizma

## zemri

Sekreti i jetës fshihet në faktin se sa arrin të jesh i zoti i 
vehtvetës (TURGENIEV)
     Për interesat e vehtvetës edhe djalli mund ta citoj Biblën. 
(SHEKSPIR)
     Askush nuk mundë tu shërbej dy Përëndive .(Bibla).
     Zemra e njeriut ka kufi në dashuri por jo në urrejtje . (BALLZAK)
     Është e pamundur të dashurosh, të jesh i urtë dhe i menqur. 
(BEKON)
     Forca shpirtërore s'është gjë tjetër, veçse arti per të mbajtur 
mbyllur 
në zemer shqetësimin. (neitzshe)
     Në vetmi, i vetmuari shqyen veten e vet; në shoqëri e shqyejnë të 
tjerët (neitzshe)
     Gratë e bukura ua lëmë burrave pa fantazi (prust)
     Hajdutët të kerkojnë o jeten, o kuleten : Gratë i duan të dyja! 
(gibran)
     Tri detyrat më të rënda të kësaj bote janë: ta shpërblesh 
urrejtjen me 
dashuri, pranimi i të pamundshmës dhe thënia-unë
     isha gabim. (Sydney J.)
     Çdo minutë që e kalon nervoz, humb gjatshtëdhjetë sekonda gëzimi 
të 
jetës sate. (Albert)
     Njeriu cinik është ai i cili i din çmimet e të gjitha sendëve, por 
jo 
vlerat e tyre. (Oscar Wilde)
     Për të marrë duhet të dish të japësh. (napoleoni)
     Zemra ka ndjënja që as truri nuk mund ti kontrollon. (Blaise 
Pascal)
     Ti nuk ne përshpërite në veshin tim por në zemrën time. Nuk ishin 
buzët 
e mia ato që puthe por ishte shpirti im. (Judy
     Garlant)
     Të puthësh është sikur të pish ujë të kripur. Sa më shumë të pish, 
aq 
më i etur je. (Proverb kinez)
     Gratë ende e mbajnë mend puthjen e parë mbasi meshkujt kanë 
harruar të 
fundit. (Remy de Gourmont)
     Jeta, dhuratë e natyres. Dashuria, dhuratë e jetës. Puthja, 
dhuratë e 
dahurisë.
     Një burrë rrëmben puthjen e parë lutet për të dytën, kërkon të 
tretën, 
merr të katërten, pranon të pestën dhe duron
     gjithë të tjerat. (Helen Rowland)
     Kur e ke këmbën jashtë gremines është e lehtë të japësh këshilla. 
(Faik 
konica)
     Ati ynë që je në qiell, jepna fuqinë të mbajmë gojën mbyllur kur 
s'kemi 
gjë për të thënë. (Faik konica)
     Vetia e gjeniut është ti furnizoj me ide budallenëjt e njëzet 
viteve më 
vonë .(ARAGON)
     Ka shumë menyra që njeriu të pasurohet dhe këto janë kryesisht të 
këqija.(BEKON)
     Suksesi zakonishtë është rezultat i hapit të gabuar në drejtim të 
duhur.(BERNSHTAJN)
     Tadhëtia më e rëndë është ajo ndaj atdheut.
     E tërë Dituria rrjedh nga Përvoja (Immanuel Kant-Filozof gjerman).
     Vetëm në mbrëmje çmohet shtëpia. (Göthe).
     Kur flas pak them shumë. (Shekspeare-Dramaturg anglez)
     Ngandonjëherë heshtja eshtë më elokuente se çdo fjalë.
     Fundi i të qeshurit është mërzitja, fryti i të qarit është 
ngushëllimi.
     Bukuria e njeriut përbëhet nga bukuria e fjalës që flet.
     Tërë gjithësia e shkrirë në një qenie - kjo quhet dashuri. (HYGO)
     Dashuria është romani i zemrës. (BOMARSHE)
     Dashuria është pëlhurë që e thuri natyra, e fantazia e zbukuroi me 
qëndisje! (VOLTERI)
     Të dashurosh, edhe më keq të mos dashurosh, por më së vështiri 
është ta 
gjesh atë që të do! (PUSHKINI)
     Nëse nuk të ka prekur dashuria, je duke ecur nëpër terr. (PLATONI)
     Jeta pa dashuri është si viti pa pranverë. (SUEDEZE)
     Zemra është pasuri, që as nuk shitet, as nuk blehet por dhurohet. 
(FLOBERI)
     Dashuria nuk mund të jetë e thellë, nëqoftëse nuk është e pastër. 
(KONT)
     Dashuria e përhershme është xhevahir, i cili ka nevojë për kuti të 
artë. (SANDI)
     Të vërtetat dhe femrat deri tek të cilat vjen lehtë, nuk kanë 
ndonjë 
vlerë të veçantë. (A. ÇEHOVI)
     Ka të ngjarë se dashuria s'është tjetër pos mirënjohje e 
kenaqësisë. 
(Balzaku)
     Largësia i bën dashurisë atë që i bën fryma flakës; shuan të 
voglen, 
flakëron të madhen. (Rabutini)
     Dashuria është lamtumira e fundit e historisë universale amini i 
universit. (Novalisti)
     Dashuria është dëshirë e ndjenjave.
     Në çdo ndarje ka një imazh vdekje. (Elioti)
     Nuk ju kujtohet më se dashuria është mu si medicina, vetëm art për 
të 
ndihmuar natyren. (De Laklo)
     Kur merr të flas dashuria do heshtur arsyeja. (Renjardi)
     Dashuria është mjeshtër i madh, të mëson më një të qëlluar. 
(Korenji)
     Do të lavdëroj dashurin barabare me përëndinë, se dashuria e 
vertetë, 
na mban të gjallë në jetë!!! (Çajupi)
     Gëzimi i dashurisë zgjatë vetëm një çast, vuajtja e dashurisë 
zgjat 
tërë jetën. (De Floriani)
     Për një martesë ideale nevojitet; një grua e verbër dhe një burrë 
shurdh (Montaigne)
     Mos u prish me vellanë për punë të shokut se shoqëria zhdukët 
vellazëria mbetet.
     Në perralla kafshët veprojnë si njerëzit, në jetë ndodhë e 
kundërta.(VITOZE)
     Lumturia në botë i ngjan dritës së shkrepëtimës, ndriçimi i një 
sekondë 
sjell pas furtunë disa orëshe.
     Martesa është një urë në mes çthurjes dhe lumturisë.
     Çdo lule ka erën e vet.
     Mendja e zbukuron njeriun.
     Pritet petku sipas shtatit.
     Sipas kohës vishet petku.
     Syri flet më shumë se buza.
     Syri zgjedh të bukurën, goja të ëmblën e zemra zgjedh të mirën.
     Njerëzit përçmojnë atë që s&rsquo;e kuptojnë. (Anatol FRANS )
     Për të njohur mirë një tjetër, duhet të njohësh më parë vehten. 
(GOETTE)
     Tërheqëse është vetëm martesa që vjen nga dashuria. Të martohesh 
me një 
vajzë vetëm pse ajo është simpatike është
     njësoj si të blesh një send të panevojshëm vetëm pse është i 
bukur. 
(Antun BARAC)
     Njeriu që s'mund të mbrojë mendimin e vet i ngjan një qyteti të 
pambrojtur.
     Kur jemi të lumtur jemi gjithnjë të mirë. Por jemi te mire nuk 
jemi 
gjithnje te lumtur (oskar wild)
     Bota është kopsht zologjik në të cilin asnjëri nuk mban evidencën 
mbi 
ndarjen e dhenëve nga ujqit.(GERI)
     Kush kerkon dekorate nuk e ka merituar, kush e ka merituar, nuk i 
nevojitet.(BALZAK)
     Përparësia e alkoolit kontrabandë është se i mbyt njerëzit para se 
të 
mësohen te pinë.(QAPLIN)
     Tavolina e punës është vend ku vendoset për fatin e botës. (REMAK)
     Perri i ngateruar nuk zgjidhet me nguti.
     Egzistenca dhe lumturia e shoqerisë njerëzore varet nga gruaja. 
(Midani) thotë: aty ku mungon gruaja asaj i duhet bërë
     një shtatore prej druri.
     Bukuria për një herë, dituria për gjithherë

----------

Elytony (11-10-2013)

----------


## Brari

Shume te bukura keto aforizmat.. 
Zemri... thx..  Urime!

----------


## zemri

falm Brari.

----------


## Era1

*Ç'eshte AFORIZMI: Eshte nje lloj i vertete , autonom dhe origjinal i letersise qe ka pak perdorues por qe ekziston.*

Ne kete teme e hapa duke u nisur nga nje liber me aforizma qe po lexoja dhe mendova te hedhim ne te aforizma te ndryshem.


Oscar Wilde

Te jetosh eshte gjeja me e rralle ne bote. Pjesa me e madhe e njerzve ekziton dhe asgje me shume.


Eshte nje mekat i vertete qe mesojme leksionet e jetes vetem atehere kur nuk na duhen me.


Egoizmi nuk kosiston ne ate qe te jetojme si na pelqen por, qe te detyrojme te tjeret te jetojne si na pelqen ne.

Eshte e nevojshme te lozesh gjithmone ndershmerisht, kur ke ne duar letra fituese


Baltasar Gracian

Pasioni ngjyros me ngjyrat e tij çdo gje qe prek.

Injoranca eshte gjithmone e kuqe.

Askush nuk mund te jete padron i vetes ne qoftese me perpara nuk e njeh veten.

E verteta ju perket pak njerzve kurse , gabimi eshte prone e te gjitheve.

Ne qofte se dikush harrin te jete zot i vetes, do kthehet me vone dhe i te tjereve.

----------


## Era1

François de la Rochefoucauld

Zgjatja e pasioneve tona , ashtu si dhe zgjatja e jetes , nuk varen nga ne.

Sikur te mos kishim difekte , nuk do ndienim kaq kenaqesi kur te vinim re difektet e te tjereve.

Premtojme sipas shpresave tona dhe mbajme premtime sipas frikave qe kemi.

Mund te gjenden femra qe nuk kane pasur asnje aventure por, eshte shume e rralle te gjenden qe kane patur vetem nje.

Dashuria e vertete eshte si fantazmat: te gjithe flasin por, pak e kane pare.



Luc de Clapiers de Vauvenargues

Asgje qe zgjat shume eshte e pelqyeshme , perveç jetes : akoma e duam.

Kur plakesh , eshte e nevojshme te vishesh gjithmone ne menyre elegante.

Urrejtja e te dobtit nuk eshte aq e rrezikshme sa miqesia e tyre.

E veshtire nuk eshte te jesh inteligjent por, te dukesh i tille.

----------


## Era1

Me e tmerrshmja e te gjitha ndjenjave eshte ndjenja e te pasurit shpresa te vdekura.

*Federico García Lorca*

----------


## DEA27

kjo eshte tragjedia me e madhe ne jete te kesh gjithcka, dhe te mos kesh ate qe do


mopasan

----------


## whisper

*Dashuri  nuk  do  te  thote  qe  te  dashuruarit  te  shohin  vazhdimisht  syte  e njeri  tjetrit,  por   te  shohin  vazhdimisht  ne  nje  pike  te  perbashket...*

(nuk  me kujtohet  autori  i  thenjes)

----------


## Era1

Mund te themi se ekzistojne dy mendje poetike:njera e afte per te trilluar fabula dhe tjetra e gatshme per ti krijuar.

*Galileo Galilei*

----------


## Era1

Mesues, doja te dija si jetojne peshqit ne det.Si njerzit ne toke: te medhenjte hane te vegjlit.

William Shakespeare

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ashtu sikurse era që shuan kandilin por ndez zjarrin, mungesa i vdes dashuritë e vogla dhe i ngjall te mëdhatë! La Rochefoucauld

----------


## Fiori

Pak e "shpërlarë" _(ndoshta naive ku i dihet)_ me duket ajo me kandil e La Rochefoucauld... Nje nga aforizmat e F.L.R. qe do permendja eshte:

"Ne ju rezistojmë pasioneve tona, jo në sajë të karakterit tonë të fortë, por si pasojë e dobësisë së tyre."

Dhe ajo qe ndoshta me pelqen me shume dhe qe e shikoj tek gjithe njerzit ne pergjithesi, si dhe nje nga arsyet perse mendoj se puna e avokatit eshte puna me e lehte ne bote eshte:

"E kam të vështirë të mbaj mend opinionet e mia, pa kujtuar arsyet për këto opinione". - Nietzsche

----------


## Fiori

Pikerisht, ky lloj aforizmi per mendimin tim eshte shume i dobet ne krahasim me fuqine e nje ndjenje si dashuria. Jo gjithcka ne jete eshte arithmetike Olimbi! Jo ashtu dhe keshtu, po BAM BUM : )

Era, po lexoja tani pak me lart ne lidhje me ate cfare ke thene ne lidhje me aforizmat. Meqenese ke lexuar liber mbi to po ta le ty ne dore te na shpjegosh cfare jane aforizmat _(nq se ke kohe)_. Qe jane nje lloj autonom i letersise kuptohet, pasi ndryshe nuk do kishin dhe emer te vecante, ndryshe nga poemat psh. Por jane aforizmat fjale te urta?! Ku qendron ndryshimi, pse dy emertime?! _(keto pyetje me erdhen ne mendje tani, po nuk jane me detyrim, thjesht mu duk interesante qe pervec vendosjes se shembujve te cilat mund ti gjejme gjithandej, te kemi nje ide me te sakte ne lidhje me aforizmat)_

Faleminderit per temen,

Fiori

----------


## Era1

Fiori u perpoqa te perktheja diçka sot nga libri qe kam lexuar shpresoj te jete diçka qe te vlej. Gjithsesi dite me pas do perkthej diçka me shume .(Nuk besoj se ka nevoje per falenderime per temen  :buzeqeshje:  , e kam bere me kenaqesi)

Analize e Anna Antolisei per aforizmat.

Fjala aforizëm do të thotë përkufizim. Aforizmat janë fraza qe , me pak fjale, ilustrojnë një koncept qe është fryt i vrojtimeve te gjata dhe meditimeve të thella.
Aforizmi është një forme letrare e lindur ne kohet antike, mund te thuhet, i lindur  pikërisht ne momentin ne te cilin njeriu filloi të shprehi me shkrim çdo mendim të plote. Ipocrati dhe Galieno përdornin formën e aforizmit për të bere diagnozat mjekësore të pacienteve të tyre.                                                                                                            
Kjo forme  letrare është përdorur shpesh dhe nga shume të tjere: duke nisur nga Greqia klasike ku kujtohet Teonide, apo Anonimi i “Thëniet kurore”, apo komediografi Epikarpo dhe Menandro. Të njëjtën gjë kane bere dhe latinet , nga Terenzion deri tek Marziale: dhe me pas autore të tjerë antik kane çuar përpara traditën aforistike ne historinë e letërsisë duke përfshirë ne ditët tona emra si Rochefoucauld, Oscar Wilde, Chesterton,Longanesi, Bufalino etj.
Sipas te madhit Tommaseo , ti japësh jete kësaj forme letrare do te thotë “ te prekesh majën me lodhjen me te vogël”. Sigurisht kjo është e drejte, sepse nëpërmjet një aforizmi gjejmë tentativën për të kaluar të gjithë periudhën e logjikimit , apo analizës , për të arritur direkt ne një përfundim të menjëhershëm. Aq e vërtetë është kjo sa qe për ndonjërin aforizmi (si psh për Gian Piero Bona) është- “përmbledhja e një jete të tere” .

Fjalët e urta  janë hipotezat qe implikojnë ekzistencën e një bote të organizuar përreth principeve morale, etike dhe sjelljeve qe nuk janë akoma perfekte; dhe pikërisht  Fjala e urte behet objektiv i perfektes.
Kurse Aforizmi është pikërisht pika e “helmit” qe vjen ne mënyrë “cinike” e hedhur ne koktejin e zakonshëm qe çdonjëri nga ne duhet të jetoje. Ai ka skupin qe të gërvishti të zakonshmen për të na forcuar ne të gjithëve qe të aventurojme ne këto refleksione qe , pa një stimul të mundshëm, nuk do jemi ne ankth për ti bere.
Aforizmi është një pushim i vërtetë letrar. Me aktual se fjala e urte , vjen ngadalë si transformim i kësaj te fundit qe, ne kohe humbet tonet e moralizimit të fituar , ai është një maje e “keqe” dhe shume spontane.

----------


## Era1

Sforcohu per te mbajtur dukjen (aparencen) qe bota te te jap besim per gjithe te tjerat.

Winston Churchill 

( Ne shqip me mire thuhet: Pamja genjen  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Era1

Eshte nje trishtim i madh te mendosh qe natyra flet nderkohe qe qenia njerezore nuk degjon

Victor Hugo

----------


## Era1

Menyra e vetme per te ruajtur shendetin eshte te hash ate qe nuk do, te pish ate qe nuk te shijon, dhe te besh ato gjera qe nuk te pelqejne ti besh.

*Mark Twain*

----------


## Era1

Optimisti eshte ai qe ju shikon ne sy , pesimisti, ai qe ju shikon nga kembet.
*
Gilbert Keith Chesterton*

----------


## Era1

Te terhiqesh nuk do te thote te ikesh, as te presesh nuk eshte frika kur rreziku mbyt shpresen.
*
Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra*

----------


## Era1

Ashtu si hekuri oskidohet nga mosperdorimi, edhe joaktiviteti shkaterron intelektin.

*Leonardo Da Vinci*

----------

